# sorry forgot to add the picture to previous note



## hastings (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all, just hoping that someone can help in providing any info on this bottle. 
 I found it when i was on holidays in the UK over 20yrs ago, i dug it up from the side of a cliff after heavy rain washed away half the dirt. 
 Its clay / stone and is aprox 20cm tall & 6.5cm wide at the base. 
 the writing on the bottle says GRIFFIN & BERRY HASTINGS. 
 any info would be much appreciated, such as aprox age or even a price that i may get for it if i wanted to sell it, its in excellent condition. 
 Thanks a lot 
 Colin, Perth Western Australia  

    Report Abuse |  Date 2/2/2006 6:43:27 AM


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice find, Colin. It looks like a stoneware ginger beer bottle. There are a lot of different kinds of them, and some are quite rare. Unfortunately, I don't have a book on them, as I primarily collect poison bottles. I'm sure there is someone here on the forum who knows more about them than I do. Jim


----------

